# Ice shanty partner wanted



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Only kidding Steve! I couldn't resist after seeing mathewcarbon's post.
Since I have never posted in this forum before, I will use this to say that I envy the guys that have you wonderful women by their sides in the Great Michigan Outdoors! To all you girls, 2 thumbs up! BTW, in case you're wondering about the ice shanty, there was a thread in the ice fishing forum about some of the things that go on in ice shantys. Joe Archer, you might want to take up ice fishing!  lol


----------



## mathewcarbon (Jan 24, 2003)

so you seem to have a problem also that i am tryin to find a 3-d shoot partner and huntin gal ,,,,why is this so wrong ?

are not post for making new friends and finding people who injoy the same thing you do ?


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Mathewcarbon, don't get anyone wrong here. That is very cool, I think that if a man and a woman is gonna be togther all their lives they should both enjoy the same things in life, and I want nothing more that a wife who will share the outdoors with me one day...We have just had some trouble in the past with people thinking this is a pickup joint and harassing the Outdoor Women on this site. If you are sincere and treat the women here with respect than that is cool, Good luck to you on your seach and if ya get an over obundance of responses let me know...


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

N_O, Thanks! That pretty much sums it up perfectly! Well put.


----------



## mathewcarbon (Jan 24, 2003)

understandable that was not my intent , just wantin
what i was askin for someone to shoot with preferably a women


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

mathewcarbon, sorry man. In all the time I have spent on this site, I have only once had anything negative to say to someone and that was cleared up quickly. It sounded kind of odd to me for a first post but I sincerely wish you the best of luck and as Northern Outdoorsman said, let us know if you get an over abundance of replies. Heck, I'm happily married. What I'm I talking about. Take care and I apologize if I offended you.


----------

